# 求助:使用livecd安装stage3,过程提示 "coldplug&

## zsskyler

首次安装gentoo,希望能成功并加入gentoo大家庭.

我使用install-x86-universal-2004.3-r1.iso,

安装环境为athlon xp 1600 ,winxp + vmware(希望先试成功)

使用stage3无网络安装模式

几个重要步聚如下:

```
#emerge gentoo-sources
```

 生成 linux-2.4.26-gentoo-r9

使用了genkernel且

```
#genkernel all
```

现在当然进行7.d最后一步时

```
# emerge coldplug
```

出现以下错误提示

```
livecd src # emerge coldplug

Calculating dependencies

!!!One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-apps/coldplug-20040920 (masked by:~x86 keyword)

```

请问该如何解决?

谢谢

skyler

----------

## Hauser

To unmask the package, you need to:

```
# echo 'sys-apps/coldplug-20040920 ~x86' >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

But as far as I know, you can't emerge coldplug off-line because there's no source file for coldplug on the LiveCD.  For the present, you may just skip it.

----------

## akar

zsskyler， 歡迎。 :Smile: 

其實這個 coldplug先不安裝也可以。

 *emerge -s coldplug wrote:*   

> 
> 
> *  sys-apps/coldplug
> 
>       Latest version available: 20040920
> ...

 

它的作用是在系統啟動時自動載入模組（當然是己插入的週邊設備啦！）。

----------

